

Barilla Pasta CEO: Gay's Can Eat Another Brand - heavymark
http://www.towleroad.com/2013/09/barilla-pasta-chief-we-dont-like-gays-they-can-eat-another-brand.html

======
ethanazir
Is there a gay friendly pasta company?

